# How do i make my Dell XPS 15 able to undervolt



## notATechGuy (Jun 20, 2021)

My Dell XPS 15 9560 has been overheating again in the last few days even though i re-applied thermal paste 2 times and fixed power limit throttling, so i would like to know how i could make my laptop able to be undervolted. Right now the undervolting options are greyed out in ThrottleStop as seen in following screenshot:


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 20, 2021)

Is it throttling due to heat? If not, there's no need to undervolt. 

Have you cleaned the vents and interior (as much as possible without total disassembly) of heat trapping dust?

Have you thought about a cooling pad instead?


----------



## notATechGuy (Jun 20, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> Is it throttling due to heat? If not, there's no need to undervolt.


I am almost certain that it is due to heat, since it lags my computer and/or makes a black screen when it is at around 94°C.


Bill_Bright said:


> Have you cleaned the vents and interior (as much as possible without total disassembly) of heat trapping dust?


I have cleaned the interior as much as possible during when i re-applied the thermal paste both times.


Bill_Bright said:


> Have you thought about a cooling pad instead?


No.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 20, 2021)

Roll back the Bios to a previous version, or update to a newer version and hope that unlocks undervolting, as Dell has a history of setting limits lower than some other manufacturers.








						Undervolting is locked after reboot (xps9360 i7-8550u)
					

After upgrading the 2.14.2 bios (released on 26 Oct 2020), FIVR option all locked. I tried three ways to solve it: 1. Some posts say factory reset works, but 9360 does not have this option, bios only have a restores the default mode option, which is not working. 2. I tried to Downgrade bios, but...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 21, 2021)

Undervolting 2020 Dell Laptops like the Vostro 7500 and More Tips to Improve Thermals, Battery Life, and Speed - Brendan Greenley
					

2021 Update: Based on post and Reddit comments, the approach to unlock undervolting works for a number of models, including the XPS, Inspiron, G5, 11th Generation Intel processors, and 2021 Dell models and other lines. If it works for you, please leave a comment below so others may know...




					brendangreenley.com


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 21, 2021)

notATechGuy said:


> No.


I would.

I recommend the use of a cooling pad with its own external power supply so you don’t put more strain on the notebook, causing it to generate even more heat. But sadly, pads with external power supplies are getting harder to find. So if your pad runs off USB power only, I recommend using a USB Wall Adapter to power the pad whenever possible.


----------

